# Thoughts on this Mercury Tricycle?



## Bada (Sep 8, 2015)

Any thoughts on this Mercury Pacemaker Tricycle? Make? Value? Rarity?


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 8, 2015)

I'll comment on the rarity question...yes, a VERY rare Mercury model from Murray. I've seen more old photos (2 total) of one than I've actually ever seen a real one still existing today, and I've been into trikes for nearly 25 years.

Dave


----------



## then8j (Sep 8, 2015)

Omg that is so awesome, I saw a picture of one in an advertisement from the 30's and said I would do anything to get one of those, on my wish list. It's so great to see one still is around....
If you ever want to part with it let me know. 

You have a great little treasure.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 9, 2015)

I love that little thing and was watching it too.  I was a little surprised it didn't sell, and then looked again and noticed it did!  It's really cool.


----------



## Bada (Sep 9, 2015)

It's a once in a blue moon piece. Waited for the final seconds to bid and boom, it's for me!


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bada said:


> It's a once in a blue moon piece. Waited for the final seconds to bid and boom, it's for me!




Good for you - here's the last blue moon rise on July 31st.


----------



## Bada (Sep 9, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Good for you - here's the last blue moon rise on July 31st.
> 
> View attachment 236716





Dang! It's a really nice place. Im guessing you can forget all abour your bikes while you're there stargazing and "Blue Moon" Chilling


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bada said:


> Dang! It's a really nice place. Im guessing you can forget all abour your bikes while you're there stargazing and "Blue Moon" Chilling




Well, everything seems better on vacation (_wish_ I lived there).


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks extremely dangerous for a kid!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2015)

Man that lil guy is AWESOME! Very odd design for a child tho. Was it actually put into mass production or pretty much a demo? Doesn't look all that comfortable either. So cool!


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Sep 10, 2015)

Very cool , looks like a moose


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2015)

I think $500 was a bargain for that trike. Congrats on a killer piece. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 10, 2015)

Dont know a thing on triks but that this is bad ass!


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 10, 2015)

crazy cool design . 
Rams horn handlebars. Nice buy.


----------



## Bada (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you all for those kind words!


----------

